# High Intensity Angel - REBORN



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello ALL, New journal since I have switched gears, so outta the smoke and ashes of "ahem" attempted Powerlifting, comes the re-birth of my fires for bodybuilding!!! Thinking about another show or 2 next year, so time to get Intense, Insane and BUSY!!! New routine is as follows:

Mon - Push
Wed - Pull
Fri - Legs

Pre-Exhaust for a while

Rep Cadence will be :
4/1/explode/2

*4 count negative, 1 count hold, explode up, 2 count squeeze, repeat!!!*

*Today
7-9-07*

*PUSH DAY*

*CHEST*
*Pec Dec*
100x12 wu
140x6 wu
180x3 wu
205x8
rest/pause
205x2
rest/pause
205x1 + 1 Forced Rep + Static hold at the top (squeeze) for a 10 count

*Incline DB Press*
90x10
rest/pause
90x2
rest/pause
90x1 + 1 Forced Rep

*DELTS*
*Seated DB Press*
65x9
rest/pause
65x3
rest/pause
65x2

*TRICEPS*
*Nautilus Plate Loaded Tricep Extensions*
80x8
rest/pause
80x2
rest/pause
80x1

Shoulder is a little sore, but thinking the DB's will help with it, so we'll see!!! Really enjoy the time under tension, absolutely NO momentum can be used, ALL and Direct Intensity!!! The Nautilus is a Plate Loaded piece of equipment, I had 80 a side, will try to post a pic of the piece of equipment to give you a better idea!!!

Hope you ALL had a Great 4th!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is the Nautilus Plate Loaded Tri-Extension :




The one I use actually has it to where you use real weights and not a weight stack, but you get the general idea!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 9, 2007)

new journal I see.

great workout Archangel! looking forward to seeing how everything works out with the new routine!

hope you had a great July 1st..err 4th!  ..I'm just kidding man, sorry I had to say it.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 9, 2007)

New digs!  Yay!


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2007)

Very nice workout - and colorful... cool


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 9, 2007)

Check this out!  Arch has new digs.  You could have torn it up in PL comps, but I know your heart is in bb'ing!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 9, 2007)

An HIT journal is always fun to keep an eye on.  Nice.


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 9, 2007)

nice work playa


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 9, 2007)

damn nice workout to boot buddy!  

check your PMs need to get some advice...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 10, 2007)

woohoo!! new journal!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 10, 2007)

Good luck with the return to body-building.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2007)

Right on!!!!  New journal for Sir Arch!

What is the benefit of 4/1/explode/2?  I'm really starting to miss my heavy training


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2007)

A 4 count negative and a 2 count squeeze.  Ouch!

Great looking workout, Arch!


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

I skipped right past this journal. I didnt realize you had a new one! Like always crazy weights!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> I skipped right past this journal. I didnt realize you had a new one! Like always crazy weights!



Its cause your prego...the hormons screw w/ your vision


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> new journal I see.
> 
> great workout Archangel! looking forward to seeing how everything works out with the new routine!
> 
> hope you had a great July 1st..err 4th!  ..I'm just kidding man, sorry I had to say it.


 Why I oughta!!! LOL!!! Thank you my Friend!!!


Pylon said:


> New digs!  Yay!


Yes Sir!!!


katt said:


> Very nice workout - and colorful... cool


Thank you Sister Katt, appreciate that!!!


JerseyDevil said:


> Check this out!  Arch has new digs.  You could have torn it up in PL comps, but I know your heart is in bb'ing!


From the bottom of my heart, I appreciate the encouragemnt from you Brother JD!!!


soxmuscle said:


> An HIT journal is always fun to keep an eye on.  Nice.


I'm tryin Brother Sox!!!


WantItBad said:


> nice work playa


Thank you Brother Bad!!!


DeadBolt said:


> damn nice workout to boot buddy!
> 
> check your PMs need to get some advice...


Thank you, and I did!!!  


Triple Threat said:


> Good luck with the return to body-building.


Brother Triple, I appreciate that!!!


b_reed23 said:


> woohoo!! new journal!!


Yes Ma'am!!!


Fitgirl70 said:


> Right on!!!!  New journal for Sir Arch!
> 
> What is the benefit of 4/1/explode/2?  I'm really starting to miss my heavy training


Thank you Sister Fitty!!! The major Benefit is absolutely NO momentum can be used, it's ALL muscle tension, the burn is Phenominal!!!


DOMS said:


> A 4 count negative and a 2 count squeeze.  Ouch!
> 
> Great looking workout, Arch!


Thank you Brother DOMS, I love the pain!!!


Double D said:


> I skipped right past this journal. I didnt realize you had a new one! Like always crazy weights!


Just tryin to keep up w/you my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2007)

*Today 7-11-07

PULL DAY*

*RC=4/1/explode/2* *(except Deads)*

*BACK*
*Deadlifts*
135x12 wu
225x6 wu
315x3 wu
405x1 wu
455x6
rest/pause
455x1
rest/pause
455x1

*Hammer Strength Horizontal Rows*
360x10
rest/pause
360x3
rest/pause
360x2 + 2 single Rows each side + 1 Static hold for 5 count and Negative

*Face Pulls*
105x11
rest/pause
105x5
rest/pause
105x2

*BICEPS*
*Cable Curls*
150x12
rest/pause
150x3
rest/pause
150x2

*DB Hammer Curls*
45x9/9

Not too much of a fan on the Face Pulls, just might throw in some DB Shrugs or somethin!!! Not sure just yet as the routine is still evolving!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

405xwarmup!!!!!!!!Thats insane! 405 is so my working weight!


----------



## katt (Jul 11, 2007)

Holy Crap!  Now there's some weights!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 11, 2007)

Boom, there it is...


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 11, 2007)

Strong


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

"STRONG".....that shouldve been your journal title!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 11, 2007)

like Double D said, 405 as a warmup! I'll be happy if I see that in my lifetime! lol...awesome workout Archangel!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2007)

Goof job archi but all rest pauses?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 12, 2007)

High Intensity Freak indeed.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 12, 2007)

As always... very impressive Arch!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm proud to have just gotten past 405, you're warming up with it.

Impressive.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 13, 2007)

hey archie...when are you gonna post some new pics??? I can't wait to see what you look like now, moving all these rediculous weights....


----------



## katt (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah! We want pictures!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pict....wha....someone said my favorite word!

Uh, what?  

Yeah!  What Katt said


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 13, 2007)

Awesome numbers Arch, when your squeezing for the two count are you fully locked out?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 13, 2007)

455X6!!! Monster! Rest pauses after that lol damn archie. Why didnt you tell me you had a new journal oh well good workout man .


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> 405xwarmup!!!!!!!!Thats insane! 405 is so my working weight!


Hey now, I've seen your #'s my Friend!!! Thank you though!!!


katt said:


> Holy Crap!  Now there's some weights!


Thank you Sister Katt!!!


Bakerboy said:


> Boom, there it is...


And Bam there it went, LOL!!! Thank you my Friend!!!


WantItBad said:


> Strong


Appreciate that Brother Bad!!!


Double D said:


> "STRONG".....that shouldve been your journal title!





Scarface30 said:


> like Double D said, 405 as a warmup! I'll be happy if I see that in my lifetime! lol...awesome workout Archangel!


You will, have faith in yourself Brother Scarface!!!  


DeadBolt said:


> Goof job archi but all rest pauses?


Thank you, Yes Sir, I don't do many movements, and I want the Intensity to be as HIGH as possible!!! Just wait my Friend, I have just begun!!!


Witchblade said:


> High Intensity Freak indeed.


  I try my Friend, I try!!!


JerseyDevil said:


> As always... very impressive Arch!


Thank you Brother JD, appreicate that!!!


soxmuscle said:


> I'm proud to have just gotten past 405, you're warming up with it.
> 
> Impressive.


You SHOULD be proud BRother Sox, your doin Great imo!!!


Stewart20 said:


> hey archie...when are you gonna post some new pics??? I can't wait to see what you look like now, moving all these rediculous weights....


Hmmmmmmmmm, whenever I look decent!!!   Yeah, like that'll happen!!!


katt said:


> Yeah! We want pictures!!!!


Oh trust me, no you don't!!!


Fitgirl70 said:


> Pict....wha....someone said my favorite word!
> 
> Uh, what?
> 
> Yeah!  What Katt said


Sister Fitty, your killin me!!!


bigss75 said:


> Awesome numbers Arch, when your squeezing for the two count are you fully locked out?


Thank you Brother Big!!! Appreciate that and your stoppin in!!! No Sir, I never fully lock out, I want the tension on the muscle the whole time!!!


Brutus_G said:


> 455X6!!! Monster! Rest pauses after that lol damn archie. Why didnt you tell me you had a new journal oh well good workout man .


Monster, Me??? I'm tryin my Friend, thank you!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2007)

*Today 7-13-07

LEGS/ABS*

*RC=4/1/Explode/Squeeze for 2 count*

*Pre-Exhaust*

*LEGS*
*Leg Extensions*
120x12 wu
170x6 wu
185x3 wu
245x11
rest/pause
245x5
rest/pause
245x3

*Leg Press*
720x8
rest/pause
720x2
rest/pause
720x2 

*Seated Leg Curls*
285x15
rest/pause
285x7
rest/pause
285x3

*ABS*
*Nitro Abs*
210x12
rest/pause
210x3
rest/pause
210x1

OMG!!! The squeezes at the top of Leg movements are KILLER, talk about BURN!!! I could hardly walk as I went straight to the Leg Press after extensions and immediatly did my presses, my legs where shaking the entire time!!! I know I'm prolly gonna catch some guff for this, but I LOVE leg day!!!


----------



## katt (Jul 13, 2007)

Excuse me ... but dang!  Your weights are amazing!

I love leg day too!  Especially at the end of it when you can barely walk and they feel twice the size as when you started....that's so cool


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow awsome workout archie!  I do legs tomorrow I can't wait!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 13, 2007)

Big numbers everywhere brother archie! I love shoulder day and the pumped feeling after deadlifts chest day is nice to!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 13, 2007)

wow...great leg press Archangel!

nitro abs, they sound killer enough, let alone the weight you used!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2007)

katt said:


> Excuse me ... but dang!  Your weights are amazing!
> 
> I love leg day too!  Especially at the end of it when you can barely walk and they feel twice the size as when you started....that's so cool


Thank you Sister Katt, but I have seen your weights too, impressive as well!!! I love the way they feel, I hear ya!!!


DeadBolt said:


> Wow awsome workout archie!  I do legs tomorrow I can't wait!


Thank youBrother Bolt, I saw your w/o, looks like your tearin it up!!!


Brutus_G said:


> Big numbers everywhere brother archie! I love shoulder day and the pumped feeling after deadlifts chest day is nice to!


Thank you too Brother Brutus, appreciate that!!! I love the pump too, Enter your Arnold impersonation from Pumping Iron here, LOL!!!


Scarface30 said:


> wow...great leg press Archangel!
> 
> nitro abs, they sound killer enough, let alone the weight you used!


Thank you BRother Scarface, appreciate your feedback, it helps keep me goin!!! It's like a seated Crunch thats pin loaded, really feel it too let me tell ya!!!



Hope you ALL had a Great weekend, I went Helmet shopping for a motorcycle, taking my beginners course in a couple of weeks, I'm excited but nervous too, anyone here ride??? Thought I'd give it a whirl!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 15, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Hope you ALL had a Great weekend, I went Helmet shopping for a motorcycle, taking my beginners course in a couple of weeks, I'm excited but nervous too, anyone here ride??? Thought I'd give it a whirl!!!



Hope you enjoy it...I've tried it a few times on my buddies bikes but never went for mine.  Dont have the $$ to invest into it just yet!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 15, 2007)

"Im cumming" lol!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Hope you enjoy it...I've tried it a few times on my buddies bikes but never went for mine.  Dont have the $$ to invest into it just yet!


I hear ya, thanks for the well wishes!!!


Brutus_G said:


> "Im cumming" lol!


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2007)

I am now a firm believer in the rest pause stuff. I really enjoy doing it as well.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2007)

*7-16-07

PUSH DAY*

*RC=4/1/Explode/2*

*CHEST*
*Hammer Strength Incline Press*
90x12 wu
180x6 wu
225x3 wu
270x13
rest/pause
270x3
rest/pause
270x1 + 1 Forced rep + 1 Negative

*Pec Dec*
140x12
rest/pause
140x4
rest/pause
140x3

*DELTS*
*Hammer Iso Press*
180x13
rest/pause
180x3
rest/pause
180x2

*Cable Laterals*
30x15 (both arms)

*TRICEPS*
*Nautilus Hi Extensions*
180x8
rest/pause
180x2
rest/pause
180x1

*Pushdowns (Wide Grip)*
80x16

Changed it up for today, shoulder is REALLY tender, so decided to lighten it up and go for Higher reps!!! Not too happy w/todays w/o though, I feel like I let myself and especially my partner down!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 16, 2007)

great workout i am sure you let no one down and what are nitro abs?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 16, 2007)

great workout Archangel!

I see a lot of "nautilus" exercises and was just wondering if that was a type of machine or a certain exercise?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 16, 2007)

nevermind, one of your posts on the previous page answered my question!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 16, 2007)

You have both Nautilus and HS?  How nice is that!


----------



## katt (Jul 16, 2007)

you say your going light and do 270 on the chest press...???  

You're a freak!  (in a good way)


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 16, 2007)

Great job, Arch! I hope your shoulder heals up quick.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2007)

The scary thing is I know you are going lighter to rest that shoulder.  AS WELL YOU SHOULD!!!!   r/p is where it's at.  I don't like them for squats and deadlifts, but everything else is fair game.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2007)

arch watch that shoulder my fried....PLEASE...i know from experience!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2007)

Be safe brother Archie


----------



## Pylon (Jul 18, 2007)

Heya Arch!  How's that shoulder feeling?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> great workout i am sure you let no one down and what are nitro abs?


Thank you BRother Bad, Nitro abs are a piece of equipment my Nautilus, its like a seated Crunch!!!


Scarface30 said:


> great workout Archangel!
> 
> I see a lot of "nautilus" exercises and was just wondering if that was a type of machine or a certain exercise?


Thank you Brother Scar, appreciate that!!! I use alot of machines when I'm nursing an injury or when I really want to pump out the reps!!!


Triple Threat said:


> You have both Nautilus and HS?  How nice is that!


Oh it is my Friend, I am fortunate to have ALOT of equipment at my disposal!!!


katt said:


> you say your going light and do 270 on the chest press...???
> 
> You're a freak!  (in a good way)


I'm tryin Sister Katt, and THANK you SO much for callin me a Freak, an INTENSITY Freak I am, LOL!!!


Bakerboy said:


> Great job, Arch! I hope your shoulder heals up quick.


Thank you BRother BB, me too, have no idea whats wrong w/it!!!


JerseyDevil said:


> The scary thing is I know you are going lighter to rest that shoulder.  AS WELL YOU SHOULD!!!!   r/p is where it's at.  I don't like them for squats and deadlifts, but everything else is fair game.


Thank you Brother JD, appreciate that!!! I absolutely LOVE r/p, that is a VERY Intense way to train imo!!! To be honest, r/p on squats and Deads is very, VERY hard, but I LOVE it too much, to not do it!!!  


DeadBolt said:


> arch watch that shoulder my fried....PLEASE...i know from experience!


I am, and I will send you a PM about it, let me know what you think!!!


Brutus_G said:


> Be safe brother Archie


I'm definatly tryin BRother Brutus!!!


Pylon said:


> Heya Arch!  How's that shoulder feeling?


Brother Pylon, its ok, just rested it all week, so well see next week!!!




Been really sick this past week, so skipped my last 2 w/o's  , lost my voice and had blurry vision, not sure what that was all about, but feeling a TON better now, lookin forward to HITting it hard again next week!!!

Hope all is well w/ you ALL, Enjoy the weekend,

GOD speed you ALL!!!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 21, 2007)

Lots of IMers getting sick. I wish you well.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 21, 2007)

have a great weekend yourself Archangel! hopefully you're 100% better by Monday!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Been really sick this past week, so skipped my last 2 w/o's  , lost my voice and had blurry vision, not sure what that was all about, but feeling a TON better now, lookin forward to HITting it hard again next week!!!!



For you to miss workouts you must've been quite sick.  Good to hear you're on the rebound.  Blurry vision?  What's that all about?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2007)

Rest up Arch!  Resist the urge to come back too soon.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 21, 2007)

Take it easy big guy! I hope you get back to 100% soon.


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry ARch - rest up & get better!!


----------



## Musclebeach (Jul 21, 2007)

I found you!!! Damn AMAZING weights as I remember!!!! Doing a show or two, eh? Where are you located? 

You were my inspiration last time... crazy ass workouts. I think it went something like deadlift 405x10 rest 15 seconds, deadlift 405x10 rest 15 seconds, etc, etc. 

Anyway glad I found you! Keep it up!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 22, 2007)

How you feeling arch?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 23, 2007)

hope your doing alright!


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

Being sick during the summer is the worst thing ever. Hope you get feeling better soon.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you EVERYONE for the well wishes, MUCH appreciated!!! Not 100% but felt good enough to HIT it again, be it a light, yet fast, and Intense one!!!

*7-23-07

PUSH DAY*

*RC=5/1/explode/4 (4 count squeeze in the contracted position)*

*Pre-Exhaust*

*CHEST*
*Pec Dec*
105x15 wu
150x6 wu
180x2 wu
207x8
r/p
207x2 + 1 Forced Rep
r/p
207x1 + 1 Negative (10 count)

*immediatly to:*

*Nautilus Incline Press*
200x6
r/p
200x2
r/p
200x1

*DELTS*
*Nautilus Press *
90(180)x11
r/p
90(180)x3
r/p
90(180)x1 

*Cable Behind Back Laterals*
40x11

*TRICEPS*
*Nautilus Hi Extensions*
90x8
r/p
90x2
r/p
90x1

*Pushdowns*
160x14


All Nautilus equipment has a plate loaded post, so it's actual Wheels I'm putting on, not pin loaded, I LOVE Nautilus and Hammer equipment!!! Really helps out when I'm nursing an injury, which actually felt pretty good today, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but will still set up an appointment when I can to see the Dr.

Sorry to ramble on, hope ALL had a Great weekend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear you were feeling sick Sir Arch!  I'm glad to hear that you are feeling better though.

What a rebound too.  You're the man...or is it freak man?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2007)

good lookin workout bro!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 23, 2007)

way to kick some serious ass after being ill Archangel!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 23, 2007)

Not feeling good and you still bust out an amazing w/o!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 24, 2007)

good to see ya busting ass even when you got an injury! Get better man.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2007)

Best of luck with the doc Arch.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 24, 2007)

When are you seeing the doc?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 24, 2007)

Do you see the workout that you did, Brother Archangel?  That's the workout that I dream of.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do you see the workout that you did, Brother Archangel?  That's the workout that I dream of.



Well your name is DOMS its only natural you seek pain


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Sorry to hear you were feeling sick Sir Arch!  I'm glad to hear that you are feeling better though.
> 
> What a rebound too.  You're the man...or is it freak man?


Thank you Sister Fitty, feel about 85% right now, it's my voice that has taken the HIT, LOL!!! Ooooh Freak man, Me like!!!


DeadBolt said:


> good lookin workout bro!


Thank you Brother Bolt, and much appreciation for your PM my Friend!!!


Scarface30 said:


> way to kick some serious ass after being ill Archangel!


Brother Scar, appreciate that my Friend!!!


WantItBad said:


> Not feeling good and you still bust out an amazing w/o!!!!!!!!!


I'm tryin my Friend, I'm tryin!!! Thank you!!!


Brutus_G said:


> good to see ya busting ass even when you got an injury! Get better man.


My partner made me, LOL!!! Thanks BRother Brutus!!!


JerseyDevil said:


> Best of luck with the doc Arch.


If he can ever see me  , thanks Brother JD!!!


Pylon said:


> When are you seeing the doc?


As soon as he can fit me in his schedule, he's on vacation now!!! 


DOMS said:


> Do you see the workout that you did, Brother Archangel?  That's the workout that I dream of.


Hey now, DO NOT sell yourself short my Friend, you have some pretty Intense w/o's imo Brother DOMS!!!


Brutus_G said:


> Well your name is DOMS its only natural you seek pain


No pain, No Pain, LOL!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2007)

*Today 7-25-07

PULL DAY*

*RC=4/1/explode/3 count squeeze*

*BACK*
*Nautilus Pullovers*
95x15 wu
125x7 wu
165x3 wu
195x12
r/p
195x3 + 1 Forced Rep
r/p
195x2 + 1 Negative

Immediatly to:

*Matrix Pulldowns(Wide Grip)*
145x9
r/p
145x3
r/p
switched to underhand close-grip
145x6 + 1 Negative

Immediatly to:

*Hammer Horizontal Rows*
360x6
r/p
360x2
r/p
360x2 + 1 each side (left/right) + 1 Negative

*DB Shrugs*
100x9
r/p
100x4
r/p
100x2

*BICEPS*
*Cable Curls*
170x10
r/p
170x3
r/p
170x1

*DB Hammer Curls*
40x10 (Left and Right)

Whoo, that was it, short and SWEET, LOL!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow! Those are some heavy ass rows! Great wo Arch!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 25, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Wow! Those are some heavy ass rows! Great wo Arch!



yes, monsterous rows! awesome job Arch!


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

Dang Arch... those rows are awesome!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 25, 2007)

Jesus H.

Those rows are impressive.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 26, 2007)

I have no idea who you are, but by the looks,  after Nautilus has had such a bad rep over the yrs vs free weights.. that's not a bad testimonial youre pulling off there. i quite dig their equipment myself so I like that. Could you pull the same weight off with free weights do you think ? 200+kg DL's are godamming rediculous btw. Maybe I'll come back and see what happens after you recover .


Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 26, 2007)

Nautilus machines have a bad reputation?  Since when?  They've always been the best machines on the market in my book.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 26, 2007)

on rom and efficiacy. semantic arm chair boo . . according to those stats anyway.

BtL.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 26, 2007)

Everything is impressive Archie!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Thank you EVERYONE for the well wishes, MUCH appreciated!!! Not 100% but felt good enough to HIT it again, be it a light, yet fast, and Intense one!!!
> 
> *7-23-07*
> 
> ...


'light' eh....hhmm...
Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do you see the workout that you did, Brother Archangel? That's the workout that I dream of.


I can't say for certain..but I am fairly certain he did...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2007)

Way to rock the house Arch!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Wow! Those are some heavy ass rows! Great wo Arch!


Brother BB, appreciate that!!!


Scarface30 said:


> yes, monsterous rows! awesome job Arch!


Brother Scar, thank you so much!!!


katt said:


> Dang Arch... those rows are awesome!


Sister Katt, your pulling some killer weight yourself!!!


soxmuscle said:


> Jesus H.
> 
> Those rows are impressive.


Thank you BRother Sox!!!


Blooming Lotus said:


> I have no idea who you are, but by the looks,  after Nautilus has had such a bad rep over the yrs vs free weights.. that's not a bad testimonial youre pulling off there. i quite dig their equipment myself so I like that. Could you pull the same weight off with free weights do you think ? 200+kg DL's are godamming rediculous btw. Maybe I'll come back and see what happens after you recover .
> 
> 
> Blooming tianshi lotus.


Brother Lotus, thank you for droppin in, feel free to anytime!!! Nautilus is a top notch peice of equipment imo, Arthur Jones knew his stuff, and of course there are Hammer Strength equipment, which is Fantastic also, Did you know Arthur Jones's son developed Hammer Strength??? I'm not big on just free weight, or just machines, I believe they BOTH have a time and place, I tend to use Machines alot when I'm nursing an injury like now, or when I want to go to absolute failure safely!!! The most I ever DL'ed was 535 Free weight, and that took it's toll, LOL!!!


soxmuscle said:


> Nautilus machines have a bad reputation?  Since when?  They've always been the best machines on the market in my book.


I hear ya my Friend!!!


Brutus_G said:


> Everything is impressive Archie!


Many Thanks Brother Brutus!!!


Burner02 said:


> 'light' eh....hhmm...
> Hope you are feeling better!


I am my Friend, thank you!!!


JerseyDevil said:


> Way to rock the house Arch!


I try Brother JD, I try to keep up w/you my Friend, your doin Great imo!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2007)

*Today 7-27-07

LEG DAY*

*RC=4/1/explode/3 count squeeze at top while keeping ALL tension on muscle*

*Leg Extensions ss w/ Leg Press (warm-ups only)*
125x15 ss 180x15 
175x6 ss 360x6
205x3 ss 540x3

*ok, ready to WORK!!!*

*Leg Extensions*
255x10
r/p
255x4
r/p
255x3

immediatly to:

*Leg Press*
630x13
r/p
630x6
r/p
630x2

immediatly to:

*Seated Leg Curls*
285x15
r/p
285x7
r/p
285x2

immediatly to:

*Standing Calve Raises*
225x15
r/p
225x6
r/p
225x3

OK, This one hurt!!! Might not look like much/alot, but I can promise you it almost killed me!!! Oh man i LOVE this!!!   

Taking my MSF course this weekend, 8-5 both Saturday and Sunday, I'm nervous as all get out, wish me luck, will talk to you all Sunday night w/hopefully my motorcycle endorsement!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 27, 2007)

Fast hard and insane  great style lol!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 27, 2007)

that looks like an awesome workout to me Archangel!

good luck with your motorcycle course! you'll be cruisin' around Sunday afternoon!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 29, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Fast hard and insane  great style lol!


Thank you BRother Brutus, Insane, thats the only way!!!  


Scarface30 said:


> that looks like an awesome workout to me Archangel!
> 
> good luck with your motorcycle course! you'll be cruisin' around Sunday afternoon!


Thank you BRother Scar, appreciate the support!!!


Okay, just got in from my class ALL weekend, passed w/flying colors, only missed 7 points out of 100 for riders skill test, and for the MSF written, only missed 1 question for a 98%!!! I'm SO happy, and SO exhausted, my eating and drinking is so off center, I'll be paying for this for a couple of days, the weather was in the 90's I believe both days, and in a full face helmet and long pants and long sleeve shirt, on black top, oh my I was dying!!! This was a Fantastic experience though, anone wanting to learn how to ride, I HIGHLY recommend taking the MSF course, outstanding imo!!!

Hope ALL had a great weekend, I am going to eat and go to bed!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2007)

Congrats on the passing the class.    Melt away a few pounds, did you?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 29, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Brother Lotus, thank you for droppin in, feel free to anytime!!! Nautilus is a top notch peice of equipment imo, Arthur Jones knew his stuff, and of course there are Hammer Strength equipment, which is Fantastic also, Did you know Arthur Jones's son developed Hammer Strength??? I'm not big on just free weight, or just machines, I believe they BOTH have a time and place, I tend to use Machines alot when I'm nursing an injury like now, or when I want to go to absolute failure safely!!! The most I ever DL'ed was 535 Free weight, and that took it's toll, LOL!!!



Well holy quadriceps huh. you dont hear of many ppl able to do that. . I can only dream (    ...)  thanks for the response anyway. nice answer. I appreciate that. 
Can I ask you for some input on using say a heavy nautilus leg press with good form to increase your BB squat form and progressions? .. I hope you understand my question. oh. and it's SIster Lotus .


Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 29, 2007)

I wanna learn to ride a street bike! Good for you Archie you deserve it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 30, 2007)

glad to see your living life to it's fullest Archy!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 30, 2007)

way to go Arch!!


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2007)

I've been slacking on my posting lately, but I just read your leg workout and dang,, that was intense!  630 on the leg press??   

And...Good job on your test


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on passing the test Brother Arch!  And your workouts as usual.... you da man.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Thank you BRother Brutus, Insane, thats the only way!!!
> 
> Thank you BRother Scar, appreciate the support!!!
> 
> ...


hey arch!
what do u ride? man....I was jonesing...HARD to get another sport bike a couple weekends ago. I had made up mind to go to the dealership on a Saturday and just do it...I think...a higher power...came in and stirred up my allergies to the point of I was in misery...didn't leave the house and did NOT get the bike...He works in mysterious ways, eh?
What kind of riding class?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 31, 2007)

Haha I love it when you're going 'light' or doing a 'warmup' with weights and intensities most people aren't even close to using on their working sets.


----------



## Double D (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Arch I am as bad as you now....I dont get here much anymore either.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hi Arch I am as bad as you now....I dont get here much anymore either.



we can tell no need to announce it


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry All, been busy and back to feelin under the weather, I think this past weekend in the heat did me in!!! Taking this week off w/weights and HITting it hard next week!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 1, 2007)

rest up Arch, and take 'er easy! you need the rest with the weight you move!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 1, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Sorry All, been busy and back to feelin under the weather, I think this past weekend in the heat did me in!!! Taking this week off w/weights and HITting it hard next week!!! Hope all is well!!!



Good to see you taking some time off Brother Archie maybe you should lay off the hitt for 2 weeks then come back with a vengeance. Get well soon


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 1, 2007)

Whoa arch not feeling well.......hug in a non homosexual way


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 1, 2007)

You could spend some of your rest time watching 300, the bonuses are pretty interesting.


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 2, 2007)

I always feel a little guilty about taking a week off of the weights, but I always seem to feel better than ever when I do get back to the iron.   
Great job on passing your class also.


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah, a week off is good for the sole


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone, I am happy I took the week off, feel 100% and was ready to HIT it hard again!!!

*Today 8-6-07

Chest/Biceps/Triceps*

*RC=4/1/Explode/3 count squeeze*

*CHEST*
*Cable X-Overs*
30x15 warmup
40x12 warmup
50x6 warmup
90x17
r/p
90x5
r/p
90x3

*Immediatly to :*

*Incline DB Presses*
80x6
r/p
80x2
r/p
80x1 + 1 Forced rep

*BICEPS*
*Cable Curls*
70x12 warmup
190x7
r/p
190x1 + 1 Forced rep
r/p
190x1

*DB Hammer Curls*
45x6 (each side) + 2 Cheat reps

*TRICEPS*
*Seated DB Overhead Extensions*
50x15 warmup
80x20
r/p
80x6
r/p
80x2

*Pushdowns*
170x11 + 1 Forced Rep


Did WAY to light and too many reps on X-Overs for a pre-exhaust and my Incline DB Presses suffered BIG TIME!!! Will definatly change that and up the weight on the Overhead extensions too, I was just in the zone on these, I LOVE the feel I get from these, but 20 was stupid, will know better next time, LOL!!!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 6, 2007)

Are you sure it wouldn't be of benefit to keep that volume and train conditioning that volume and resting it before you use it as the platform??
That's where it gets tricky . Maybe why J.C. gets gyno and athlete accusations ( shrug).
.. volume does feel great on a hard working body.. I'll definately give you that .


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 6, 2007)

good to see you're back at it this week also Archangel! looks like the week off paid off very well, great workout!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2007)

Ewwwww.... pre-exhaust.  Awesome!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 6, 2007)

Can I ask you what your current stats are ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

damn nice workout mike!!!


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

I absolutely love crossovers... but never have done them first.  How did you like that before inclines?


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 6, 2007)

heck of a w/o which is a norm in this journal!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

katt said:


> I absolutely love crossovers... but never have done them first.  How did you like that before inclines?



when i hurt my shoulder i stopped all bench pressing and these were all I could do for a while with any decent power...I love them!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 6, 2007)

Pre-exhausting with cable crossovers is a dream.  Well done.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2007)

That bench never disappoints


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2007)

Heya Arch!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

what Py said!
how's things?


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey Arch   

just checkin in to see how you're doin'


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Are you sure it wouldn't be of benefit to keep that volume and train conditioning that volume and resting it before you use it as the platform??
> That's where it gets tricky . Maybe why J.C. gets gyno and athlete accusations ( shrug).
> .. volume does feel great on a hard working body.. I'll definately give you that .


  Ummmm, Sister Lotus, I apologize but I'm not sure what your askin me, I'm too simple minded to get as deep as you are!!!


Scarface30 said:


> good to see you're back at it this week also Archangel! looks like the week off paid off very well, great workout!


I needed the week off in all actuality, thank you my Friend!!!


JerseyDevil said:


> Ewwwww.... pre-exhaust.  Awesome!


I LOVE Pre-Exhaust, really, REALLY makes you work!!!  


DeadBolt said:


> damn nice workout mike!!!


Why thank you Brother Bolt!!!


katt said:


> I absolutely love crossovers... but never have done them first.  How did you like that before inclines?


If I would have adjusted the weight right, it would have been perfect, but to answer your question, I LOVED them!!!


WantItBad said:


> heck of a w/o which is a norm in this journal!


Brother Bad, appreciate the kind words!!!


soxmuscle said:


> Pre-exhausting with cable crossovers is a dream.  Well done.


They do feel awesome, thats for sure, Thank you my Friend!!!


Brutus_G said:


> That bench never disappoints


I appreciate that Brother Brutus!!!


Pylon said:


> Heya Arch!


Wasssssssup Brother Pylon!!! Hope all is well!!!


Burner02 said:


> what Py said!
> how's things?


Brother Burner, Things are great right now, except for this unGODly heat were havin!!!


katt said:


> Hey Arch
> 
> just checkin in to see how you're doin'


Sister Katt, doin Great except for HEAT!!! Well, that and I'm very dissapointed in my w/o today!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2007)

*Today 8-8-07

LOWER Body*

*RC=4/1/explode/2 count squeeze*

*LEGS*
Leg Extensions ss w/Squats (ATF)
105x15 warmup  135x15 warmup
165x8 warmup  225x8 warmup

*Now the work BEGINS..........*

*Leg Extensions*
255x16
r/p
255x7
r/p
255x3

immediatly to...

*Squats - ATF*
315x21

immediatly to...

*Leg Curls*
285x23
r/p
285x11
r/p
285x5

immediatly to...

*Seated Calve Presses*
270x21
r/p
270x9
r/p
270x2

immediatly to...

*ABS*
*Nitro Abs*
210x15
r/p
210x7
r/p
210x2

DONE, Literally!!! Almost lost it in the locker room!!! Very dissapointed in the squats, 315 felt like a TON today, my partner kept tellin me it's been over a month since we have squatd, so to be easy on myself, I say.... !!!

Have to do some work on my motorcycle, will hopefully be on later to check into everyone elses journals,

GODspeed!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *Squats - ATF*
> 315x21


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

21 reps?????  Did you  just get to a point and say "I'll do as many as I can"  or was that planned?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2007)

LOVE the weight on the extentions...keep up the hard work Archy!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 9, 2007)

so that was pretty much one big circuit!?

awesome stuff Arch


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> DONE, Literally!!! Almost lost it in the locker room!!! Very dissapointed in the squats, 315 felt like a TON today, my partner kept tellin me it's been over a month since we have squatd, so to be easy on myself, I say.... !!!
> 
> Have to do some work on my motorcycle, will hopefully be on later to check into everyone elses journals,
> 
> GODspeed!!!




Hey ArchAngel. .I'm sure you might already be familar with how it works, but dont feel bad. It happens to the best of us.. Coming back for more is what really matters though. . and dont we though.
You cant get past it if you dont do it. Eat it up Brother Arch. You did the right thing dropping back and you know it.
One of those times to remember yourself in.  . enjoy the journey back.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm still impressed by your pre-exhaust work.  I've got to get back into doing that.  Impressive, my friend.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah Archie RP the leg extensions 3 times then doing a 21 rep squat= toughness don't let that pull you down for your next workout will be better.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2007)

Are you did a killer workout bro that is something to be proud of!!  Your be back in no time!

Katt- that was planned it was an all out set to failure!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

did I read that right????? 3 plates free weight ass -n-the grass squats for 21 friggin' reps????
I think the rest of us may have to wear skirts in the wake of your accomplishments....

dang...I was tired just reading the warm-up!!!!


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 9, 2007)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Today 8-8-07


You performed those crazy weights with a 8s per rep tempo in one giant circuit?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello all, sorry been MIA, have alot going on w/ Lilbit getting ready for school (Kindergarten) and work has been insane, I miss you guys, w/o's are still goin, switching back to morning w/o's in hopes of freeing up some time!!! Hope everyone is doing fantastic!!!

GOD speed you ALL!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 17, 2007)

No worries bro!  Family first ......


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Arch....just saying hi. I decided to do away with my journaling for a while now. But its good to see our still around, hope everything is good.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 19, 2007)

good to hear you're still around Arch! but family matters are the most important matters!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 19, 2007)

ATF
1x21 315?

Mmm.... INCREDIBLE!! You are the man (going to go put on a skirt, because I feel like a girl).


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Hello all, sorry been MIA, have alot going on w/ Lilbit getting ready for school (Kindergarten) and work has been insane, I miss you guys, w/o's are still goin, switching back to morning w/o's in hopes of freeing up some time!!! Hope everyone is doing fantastic!!!
> 
> GOD speed you ALL!!!


Back atcha Arch!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

Good to hear from you arch hope lilbit enjoys school!


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 20, 2007)

Ready for an update bro!


----------



## katt (Aug 23, 2007)

Arch??     It's kinda slow in here.... I think you need to start up again.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2007)

I know Brother Arch, and if he ain't postin' then he is working long hours, and the off time is devoted to his family.

Update us when you can Arch.


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Archie....I think me and you have been mia alot here recently.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 29, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I know Brother Arch, and if he ain't postin' then he is working long hours, and the off time is devoted to his family.



Or maybe he's out enjoying his new toy.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 4, 2007)

hope everything is going great with you Arch!


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

Maybe he's hangin out with Bakerboy


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello ALL!!! Sorry for the lack of posts, been EXTREMELY busy w/Family stuff and all, My w/o partner and Best Friend has moved over here closer to me, and thats all done, Going on a Cruise w/the wife for our 10th Anniversary, she got it for me as a suprise, Whoooo Hoooo!!! Will be leaving Sunday early am, and be gone for a week, I promise It will be back to Angel as usual, Thank you all for your concerns and understanding, GOD speed you ALL!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Going on a Cruise w/the wife for our 10th Anniversary, she got it for me as a suprise, Whoooo Hoooo!!!



Enjoy the cruise, Arch and congratulations on the anniversary.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 21, 2007)

no worries Arch, enjoy yourself and the cruise! you'll have a blast and happy anniversary!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hiya Archie!
Have a great Anniversary AND cruise!
we're gonna need to see pics afterward!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2007)

Have a great time Archie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 24, 2007)

have fun


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2007)

Have a GREAT time!!  Fill us in w/pic's and stories when you get back


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello ALL, sorry been away (I know that seems to be the norm for me now)  Had a GREAT cruise and 10 year Anniversary, didn't get many pics so we'll see!!! But I have been w/o still and will start a new journal next week ( this journal has been filled w/ bad news for me, so I'm starting NEW come next monday!!!

The latest, please forgive if I bore you, or ramble, just gotta get this off my chest and someone other that my wife too, LOL!!!

Those of you who know me, know my situation w/my Dad and Step-mom, we havn't seen eye to eye in YEARS, We have found out that she has cancer now, and it has not really affected me one way or the other (I know that sounds mean and careless, but I do not mean for it to, those who know my story will hopefully understand) It has made me come to grips w/ my anger and hurt towards her, and I feel its about time to grow up on my end and LET IT GO!!! I need to be a better person, and I shall, as long as my Family is treated right (my wife and daughter) then I will be ok, please don't judge me by my coldness, you would understand if your family was shunned for years because you where the "step"son, but I am willing to turn the other cheek for now, ALOT of my prayers will hopefully see me and mine through this one!!!

Again, sorry for rambling, and I look forward to the new and improved Angels journal coming atcha live next week, LOL!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2007)

welcome home!
Arch...you have nothing to appologise for. You are the bigger man for putting aside painful history and try to make ammends with your step-mom...
You are a source of inspiration for us all here and a friend. Nobody cold ever think ill of you.

So...archie will begin smiting again come Monday! WAHOO! Those evil iron plates stand no chance with you!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't think its cold in fact you are probably the most caring and considerate person on this forum you always are there when needed and always have such a good upbeat approach. Sometimes shit happens dont worry.


----------



## katt (Oct 3, 2007)

Good to see you back Arch...  I can totally sympathize with you on the stepmom.. I have a family member that is "disfuctional" and it used to really bother me alot... now it's just "get over it" and move on..  

One of lifes many "chapters" that he tests you on...  that's the way I see it.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 3, 2007)

howdy Arch!

sorry to hear that man, but don't worry you are not taken for a "cold" person - by a long shot! 

keep your head up, and hopefully things will work out for you!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 3, 2007)

Your strength is very, very impressive.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 4, 2007)

no need to apologize Arch...my family is SO very dysfunctional, and I haven't talked to most of them for over 10yrs...and you know what?  I've been a much happier person since I let it all go...more at peace.  I can sympathize with what your going through!  Also...it is so good to have you back!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad to see you're back, Arch.  I'm sure that you'll make the right decisions, you always seem to do so.  Do what you have to do and don't second guess it.  Good luck.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2007)

Archi first glad you enjoyed the cruise you deserve it and many more fine sir!

And you are the better person I remember you talking about the situation and pardon my french thats just fucked up what happened and not called for.  I dont know if I could be as good a person as you...you truelly are a needle in a hay stack when it comes to good souls!  I bow down to you and what you are capable of and you deserve the world my friend.  Be good keep your head up, heart light, and you will do the right thing in the end.  I'm glad to see you are moving on in your life and being the better person!  She may never see it but others will and more importantly you yourself will see it deep inside of you and you will be able to live a better and healthier life!

Be good and I will be looking for the new journal after this weekend!


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

Lets get this journal back to the brighter side....

We want to see vaca pictures!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2007)

I want naked pics of good lookin girls!!

And arch if you post a pic of you in a bikini I'm sending PY to kick your ass!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to see you back Arch! Yes, I remember how they treated you and your family. You have every right to feel bitter. You ARE the bigger person, both spiritually and physically .   

Time to hit the weights!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

It's Smitin' Time!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

Ramble all you want Archie. This is your journal. Hope everything gets better. Just keep the faith and dont let bad words coherse things otherwise. Take care buddy!


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 16, 2007)

what happened to arch?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas Archy...wherever you are!!


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry christmas! I hope things are going well (considering) with the family.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2007)

Godspeed Arch.  Hope you and the family are well.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you all for being supportive and understanding, sorry havn't been able to get on, extremely hectic here!!!
My stepmom has went through several types of medication and had been allergic to almost all of them, well finally the right one came along and she has finally got her protein levels in her blood to zero (where they should be) and will be going friday to set up her stem cell transplant, so hopefully she will get that going soon!!!

Hope everyone had a Fantastic Christmas, GODspeed you all!!!

Hope to be back on if all goes well friday!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 27, 2007)

Great to hear from you!

Your stepmom is in my prayers.

I just lost my Mom to cancer... and I can barely talk about it.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2007)

Brother JD, thank you and my heart hurts for you, you are in my prayers as well my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2007)

Good to hear from you Archie!  Sounds like things are on the upswing.  Hope she keeps improving!


----------

